# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Экстрасенсы на ютюбе

## Lampada

*Я - Вольф Мессинг* 
1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm2_VaOilrY 
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX2yidELYbg 
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z9WmNxHOzU 
4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCalkKcXd3Y 
5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDAdELpKWlM  
__________________________________________________  _____-  *Секретные истории. Вольф Мессинг. Судьба пророка*  http://rutube.ru/tracks/1381512.html?v= ... d6e60945c3 
__________________________________________________  _____  *Вольф Мессинг "О самом себе":* http://book.ariom.ru/txt759.html   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxUg2VTnCe4

----------


## Lampada

*Ясновидящая Ванга: * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1928Y92c_gY

----------

